

Useful Time and Date Functions in Erlang - wyclif
http://gist.github.com/104903

======
daleharvey
Cool, I chucked up a date formatter thats along the same vein

[http://github.com/daleharvey/erlang_util/blob/249d7d1e31ed58...](http://github.com/daleharvey/erlang_util/blob/249d7d1e31ed58876d5fd2733734720d4989d6fd/dh_date.erl)

